# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Đạp xe (Biking) Hòa Bình - Mộc Châu

## smm.umove

Sau khi trở về từ vùng đất cao nguyên Mộc Châu, 

dường như tôi vẫn chưa thể bắt nhịp lại được với nhịp sống chầm chậm hiện tại.

Chuyến đi ngắn ngủi nhưng đáng nhớ quá đỗi.

 
Cảm xúc của những ngày trở về, thây bản thân mình dường như đang quay lại với hang tối, 

ngước nhìn ánh sáng mặt trời qua cái lỗ nhỏ bé tí xíu,

nhớ lại khung cảnh ngoài kia…

mơ ước sao có thể kéo dài thêm ngày hạnh phúc ấy...



Tôi gọi 3 ngày ấy là *3 ngày hạnh phúc.* 

Cảm thấy mình thật may mắn khi tình cờ gặp Umove, tình cờ gặp anh Kiên…

Một sự tình cờ nhỏ nhoi nhưng thực sự đã đưa tôi đến những chân trời mới.

Cảm ơn Umove, cảm ơn anh Kiên rất nhiều.


*
Nếu cuộc đời là một chuyên đi dài,* 

tôi mong cuộc đời của tôi sẽ thú vị như chuyến đi vừa qua.

Cuộc đời của sẽ có cái gian khổ khi vượt qua những con dốc dường như dài vô tận,


Hừng hực quyết tâm…

Để rồi thở phào sung sướng khi đổ đèo, 

… ta lại chuẩn bị tinh thần cho một con dốc mới…



Để cuộc đời sẽ đẹp hơn bất cứ bức tranh thủy mạc nào…

…có màu xanh của đồi chè, sắc hồng của hoa đào, trắng tinh khôi của hoa mận, 

Có cả vạt nắng vàng trên triền núi,

Có cả rừng lau lấp lánh trong hoàng hôn,

Và cả ngọn lửa rực hồng trong màn đêm ngày hôm đó.


*
Tôi mất nhịp với cuộc sống hiện tại - nhớ nhiều lắm.*



Nhớ con đường uốn lượn trên Hồ Hòa Bình,

Nhớ những rừng trúc bạt ngàn, nhớ những hàng cây khô xương xẩu chạm tới mây trời,

Nhớ tiếng thác hòa trong tiếng gió,

Nhớ con suối ngồi “giặt giầy” với anh Quân,

Lại nhớ ngôi nhà nằm cạnh triền hồ của anh Lịch,

Nhớ đống lửa trại, nhớ cả vị gà nướng

Nhớ cốc cà phê uống ở vạt cỏ bên đường…

Nhớ cả điệu cười Ha hả của anh Tước,

Cả giai điệu của những bài hát anh mang theo trong chuyến đi…


Nhớ nhất là cảnh đạp xe giữa nắng chiều đang tắt.

Nhớ con đường hoa cải chạy dài dưới thung lũng.

Nhớ cả màn sương ban sáng che lấp những đồi chè…

....

yosaraha  
Tag:
 xe đạp , trang phục xe đạp , đồng hồ xe đạp , khóa xe đạp , balo xe đạp , găng tay xe đạp , mũ bảo hiểm xe đạp , dụng cụ sửa xe đạp   , túi xe đạp ,  bình nước xe đạp , đèn và giá gắn đèn xe đạp , tất tay xe đạp , giày xe đạp , trang phục đi mưa ,

----------


## AloTrip

khâm phục các bạn phượt xe đạp quá

----------


## kohan

Xa thế đạp xe có mà thở sao được nhỉ? Với những người yếu vía như mềnh chắc chớt  :cuoi1:

----------

